# What switch motors hold up the best outside?



## Jason Slenker (Sep 5, 2021)

I’m planning my outdoor railroad to break ground next spring. I have been involved in the hobby for 20+ years but all my experience is with indoor large scale layouts. It’s time to decide what switch machines to use for the turnouts that I can‘t reach. My dad has used Del-Air pneumatics for years on his indoor layout. He has about 30 turnouts. I suspect they are the way to go outdoors but I’m curious if anyone has had success with any other machines outside. Is there any other reliable option.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm all pneumatic, the most reliable and trouble free.






Air Operated Switches


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





One of the best decisions I made, along with stainless rail and track power.

Greg


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Cobolt Omega motors. I have had to modify them slightly and make DIY wire arms out of 2mm silver steel rod. The motor is quite capable of moving the cast brass wing and fly rail - however the supplied spring steel wire arm simply bends like rubber...

The mod takes a couple of minutes. Drill a 2.5mm hole in the pivot plate and a 2mm hole in the moving block. As a safety tip I use a cut length of silicone pipe over the 2mm wire - it makes it easier to see at a distance.

Regards

Ralph


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm also interested in seeing what folks prefer for motors. I have been trying to decide what motors I will offer with the Llagas code 332 turnouts when they eventually become available. I figured I'd offer them standard with a manual ground throw, with a few add-on or "upgrade" options with various motors and probably an air piston option too from Clippard so that people can decide what is best for them.

I personally have had experience with the basic LGB 12010's and Masterline WA2 motors offered by Train Li. I do like the slow movement of the WA2 motor, as it is pretty realistic but it makes a gear whirring noise that isn't all that nice to listen to and the arm it comes with seems like it would be prone to break after a while. The LGB motor is pretty durable, and moves the points with a swift action, just like pneumatics. The LGB machines hold up outside and are easily obtained if you need replacements.

From my experience so far I prefer manual ground throws, like the Tenmille ground throw, for elevated layouts/live steam layouts where you aren't bending down a bunch to move points. For ground level layouts and layouts with hard to reach turnouts, I'd go with pneumatics. 

Best,
Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pneumatics can be set to run slow, you put an orifice in the air line... simple, cheap.

Greg


----------



## Jason Slenker (Sep 5, 2021)

Yeah, that was a nice option on the original Del-Aire stuff. The speed control screwed right into the air toggle.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah, but I think they were adjustable and somewhat expensive. You can find fixed orifice goodies that connect into the air line. In any case, I went for reliability, consistent force, no adjustments, and impervious to water. 15 years later still a great decision for me.


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

Greg Elmassian said:


> yeah, but I think they were adjustable and somewhat expensive. You can find fixed orifice goodies that connect into the air line. In any case, I went for reliability, consistent force, no adjustments, and impervious to water. 15 years later still a great decision for me.


Can you share who’s equipment you used? Maybe it’s on your site?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, on my site, link is in post #2, first response on this thread.


----------



## Rjstruble (Nov 11, 2020)

Thx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm working on a 3d design to accomodate the clippard parts, both a system with the cylinder at right angles to the track, and one with parallel, to better work with double track. Need to have microswitch to power frogs also.

Will keep you informed, as the existing designs can be improved.

Greg


----------



## Jason Slenker (Sep 5, 2021)

Pneumatic it shall be.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Will post on my site as it progresses, Clippard is probably the best company to buy from. SM3-3T would most likely be the part number we are going to use. That gives you a threaded rod, 3/4" stroke, and all stainless construction.

Part# SM-3-3T

Greg


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Will post on my site as it progresses, Clippard is probably the best company to buy from. SM3-3T would most likely be the part number we are going to use. That gives you a threaded rod, 3/4" stroke, and all stainless construction.
> 
> Part# SM-3-3T
> 
> Greg


Just passing along a pic of the SM3-2 I got recently since I am on the hunt for something to fit our old Del-Aire/EA-ZE Air housings... They require a 1.25" long cylinder body to fit. A bit too small for my needs, hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The SM-2 only has a 1/4' stroke, not enough for our switches. This is why the smallest we can use must be an SM-3-3 has 3/4" stroke, should be enough.

I don't think you will find an exact replacement for the del-aire, they were larger in diameter, but had a good stroke.

i've never seen the enclosure, just a strap around the body:


----------

